# Texas squirrel hunting



## squirrelstalker7 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm new to Texas does anyone know a good place to hunt squirrels around the Autin area?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, but here's a place to ask that might help just a bit more:

www.texashuntingforum.com

Have fun and shoot straight.

:sniper:


----------

